# FTP-Dämon geht nicht mehr nach Neustart



## timersen2004 (7. Feb. 2009)

Hi.

Habe unter SuSE 10.3 ein kernel Update installiert, dafür musste ich das System neu starten was ich natürlich getan habe, jetzt läuft soweit eig. alles (noch nichts nicht funktionierende entdeckt ) außer FTP. Wird im ISPConfig Interface als *ONLINE* angezeigt, ein Neustart des Dämons via ISPConfig-Interface brachte nichts, kann mich nicht verbinden. Jemand eine Idee was da los ist? Verwende vsftpd, bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt. Im Log (/var/log/vsftpd.log) findet sich nichts ungewöhnliches.

ach ja über die Konsole geht es auch nicht (siehe Anhang/Screen)

thx.

gru0,
timo

*Nachtrag:* Wenn ich FTP Server im ISPConfig Menü offline nehme bekomme ich diese Meldung:



> Status:    Verbinde mit XX.XX.XXX.XXX:21...
> Status:    Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen mit "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server", versuche nächste Adresse.
> Status:    Verbinde mit XX.XX.XXX.XXX:21...
> Status:    Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen mit "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
> ...


sonst diese:



> Status:    Auflösen der IP-Adresse für babsa.com
> Status:    Verbinde mit XX.XX.XXX.XXX:21...
> Status:    Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
> Fehler:    Zeitüberschreitung der Verbindung
> ...


----------



## Till (8. Feb. 2009)

Schau mal in die Log Dateien, ob da irgendwelche Fehler beim vsftpd Neustart geloggt werden. Das ist übrigens recht typisch für SuSE, da geht bei updates häufiger mal was kaputt, da Yast nicht gerade vorsichtig mit konfigurierten systemen umgeht.


----------



## timersen2004 (8. Feb. 2009)

Der letzte Eintrag in der Datei /var/log/vsftpd.log ist vom Fri Dec 26 21:39:20 2008. Das liegt daran das ich im Januar und diesen Monat im Urlaub war  und daher nichts übertagen habe, konnte mich aber vor wenigen Tagen noch normal einloggen ins FTP und alles checken, habe aber eben nicht übetragen. Welche Logs sind den für vsftpd noch interesannt? Außer vsftpd.log habe ich da keine Ideen...



Zitat von Till:


> Das ist übrigens recht typisch für SuSE, da geht bei updates häufiger mal was kaputt, da Yast nicht gerade vorsichtig mit konfigurierten systemen umgeht.


Da freu' ich mich das ich solche für mich unlogischen Probleme nicht alleine habe  Aber von wegen SuSE "Anfängerfreundlich" da hätte ich ja mit debian weniger Stress...

gru0,
timo


----------



## Till (9. Feb. 2009)

Ich kenn das Log Schema von SuSE nicht auswendig, da muss aber noch irgend ein allgemeines log sein wie syslog oder messages oder so ähnlich und vielleicht noch ein log für die Authentifizierung.



> Aber von wegen SuSE "Anfängerfreundlich" da hätte ich ja mit debian weniger Stress...


Das mit Sicherheit. SuSe ist anfängerfreundlich auf dem Desktop und solange Du yast nicht verläßt. das Ganze hört aber schon bei Updates recht schnell auf


----------



## timersen2004 (9. Feb. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich kenn das Log Schema von SuSE nicht auswendig, da muss aber noch irgend ein allgemeines log sein wie syslog oder messages oder so ähnlich und vielleicht noch ein log für die Authentifizierung.


In der Datei /var/log/messages steht nichts aktuelles. in allen anderen Logs die ich gecheckt habe finde ich nichts. hmmm - jetzt bin ich mitn latein schon am ende..



Zitat von Till:


> Das mit Sicherheit. SuSe ist anfängerfreundlich auf dem Desktop und solange Du yast nicht verläßt. das Ganze hört aber schon bei Updates recht schnell auf


Ein Trauerspiel dieses SuSE -.- Ihr benutzt ja Debian+etch ist das _sooo_ viel schwerer als SuSE (für einen Anfänger)? SuSE steht mir bis hier, nichts geht - Mails gingen nie, Apache spinnt ab und zu, nachm Update ist alles Englisch dawohl er sagt Sprache wäre auf deutsch gestellt uvm....


----------



## timersen2004 (9. Feb. 2009)

*Jetzt wird es immer freakyer:*

Jetzt konnte ich mich verbinden, aber nicht auf alle Websites aufm Server sondern nur auf ein paar (keine Ahnung warum, Daten sind korrekt), ich muss aber sagen extrem langsam! Warum kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht sagen... Hier mal der Log ausm FTP Programm (Wise-FTP 5, davor habe ich es immer mit FileZilla versucht).:


```
! <--- [babsa.com] --->
! Verbinden mit babsa.com ... (09.02.2009 15:56:26)
< 220 (vsFTPd 2.0.5)
> USER kun33_*******
< 331 Please specify the password.
> PASS (verborgen)
< 230 Login successful.
> SYST
< 215 UNIX Type: L8
> PWD
< 257 "/"
> PASV
< 227 Entering Passive Mode (XX,XXX,XX,XXX,XXX,XX)
> LIST -al
< 150 Here comes the directory listing.
< 226 Directory send OK.
! 940 bytes received/sent in 62 milliseconds
```
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, dass mein Willkommenstext weg ist, jetzt steht dort _(vsFTPd 2.0.5)_ - liegt das am Update von ISPConfig ? Anscheinend ist meine Version veraltet, es gibt schon vsftpd-2.0.7 - wird aber mti yast update nicht geladen (nicht angezeigt) -.- Habe gerade eine Datei übetragen ging extrem langsam _! 441 bytes received/sent in 47 milliseconds.
_
Das ich gehackt wurde kann man aus. Aber das ganze ist extrem komisch. Wenn jemand was weiß bitte her damit, bin für jede Idee und jeden Tipp dankbar^^


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2009)

Häufig ist das ein Problem mit einer Firewall oder einem Packetfilter.


----------



## timersen2004 (10. Feb. 2009)

Sowas hab ich nicht, außer die ISP Config Firewall.


----------

